# My current Gear



## Mario (17/10/14)

Sexy!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Thats a beaut! and a beautiful photo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Nice one @Mario!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (18/10/14)

Nice, very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (18/10/14)

I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (18/10/14)

Thank you boyz


----------

